# Doordash customer says he'll add a tip on the app



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

This is BS right?

Can a customer add a tip after the delivery on doordash?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

There is no way to add a tip after the order is placed. Only at the time of the order can a tip be added.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Well that's ok! It's not much different than our lying uber pax. They can tip on the app later but if they say they will, they never do.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

BigJohn said:


> There is no way to add a tip after the order is placed. Only at the time of the order can a tip be added.


I checked my order from a few nights ago and it looks like you can but I doubt most users have enough to go through the support faqs lol


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If you believe customers when they say they will put tip in app, You also still believe Santa is going to bring you a new car for Christmas.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> If you believe customers when they say they will put tip in app, You also still believe Santa is going to bring you a new car for Christmas.


Yep. The one sure way of knowing you'll get stiffed is when the pax tells you they'll leave you a "good tip."

I kind of miss driving regular uber (I only do eats now) because I used to change my rating to 1 star on riders that didn't tip. I also never gave anyone 5 stars unless they tipped in cash. (I did generally go back and adjust ratings to 5 stars on pax that left a good tip in app)


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I can’t see too many customers being motivated enough by our stellar service to file a support case to increase a tip amount.

Hell, I don’t know that I’d be motivated enough to do it knowing how worthless support can be.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

At what point during the delivery did they tell you they were going to add the tip later?


----------

